
You have just been told to work from home. Now what? - tonicb
https://medium.com/@ToniCowanBrown/you-have-just-been-told-to-work-from-home-now-what-ab38f86efb54
======
rolph
I would expect some sort of delivery is required.

I wouldnt want to be expected to make a full delivery in usual time, until the
remote operation became familiar and the local work environment was resolved.

some people may actually be able to lease out a small office space, rather
than work from home, but those with family especially with kids may be
challenged.

~~~
tonicb
I couldn't agree more with you. Too often we expect the same outcome when
throwing people into a new environment, and without clear processes,
expectations...

